# Hornblatt Plage im Großteich



## cheese73 (10. Juli 2011)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich bin ein absoluter Gartenteich Neuling und bin durch Hauskauf zum Gartenteichbesitzer geworden.

Unser Teich ist ca. 400m^2 groß und an der tiefsten Stelle ca 3m tief. Der Teich hat  einem Frischwasserzulauf über einen Malteserbrunnen. Das Wasser ist glasklar. Neben Schilfbesatz und einer großen Seerosenkultur ist mein Teich allerdings total von __ Hornblatt durchsetzt. D.H. der gesamte Teich ist komplett mit Hornblatt durchwuchert. Man sieht also den Boden niergendwo und unsere Fische eher selten.

Wir haben in mehreren Arbeitseinsätzen das Hornblatt versucht ab zu fischen (mit Käscher bzw. von Hand). Lässt sich an sich auch gut machen aber man erkennt keinen Unterschied, da der Bewuchs einfach zu viel ist.

Mir ist klar, dass Hornblatt positive Effekte mit sich bringt was Sauerstoff angeht bzw. zum verdrängen von Algen. Allerdings wäre ich mit 50% der Hornblatt Biomasse zufrieden.
Gibt es eine effiziente Methode zum Entfernen?

Danke schonmal für Eure Antworten!

Grüße
Nico


----------



## Inken (10. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Hornblatt Plage im Großteich*

Hi Nico!

Ich gratuliere zum Neuerwerb! 

Und natürlich :willkommen hier bei den Teichbekloppten!

Dein Hornblatt könntest du zum Beispiel hier anbieten. Damit würdest du deiner "Plage" wohl nicht gleich Herr werden, aber du könntest viele User mit Algenproblemen eine Freude machen!
Ich tät' wohl auch was nehmen.. 

Aber vorab sind Fotos von deinem kleinen Binnenmeer Pflicht, wir sind nämlich fürchterlich neugierig! 

Viel Spaß bei und mit uns!


----------



## witch127 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Hornblatt Plage im Großteich*

Oh ja, ein Bild wäre toll! Ist ja ein Traum!!!

Es wird Dir nichts anders übrig bleiben, als das Hornblatt von Hand zu beseitigen....


----------



## stefan76 (10. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Hornblatt Plage im Großteich*

Moin, 

bei einem 400m² Teich solltest Du mit einem kleinen Boot, kann ja auch ein Schlauchboot sein, auf den See schippern und mit der Sense fleissig unter Wasser Dein Hornblatt mähen. Anschließend mit einem Rechen das Kraut einsammeln und entweder im Boot selbst oder einem Beiboot o.ä. zwischenlagern und auf dem Land entsorgen.

Gruß


----------



## Sternenstaub (10. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Hornblatt Plage im Großteich*

Hallo Nico,
zuerst mal herzlich Willkommen hier und als zweites von deinem Hornblatt könnte ich auch so zwei Kilo brauchen.
LG Angelika


----------



## Azur (10. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Hornblatt Plage im Großteich*

Herzlich Willkommen. 

Neben den Bildern  würde ich mich auch noch über ein bisschen Hornblatt freuen. 

Liebe Grüße...
-Wilfried-


----------



## Rainer M. (10. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Hornblatt Plage im Großteich*

Hi,Nico
 Würde mich auch über etwas Hornblatt freuen.


----------



## Schaffi (10. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Hornblatt Plage im Großteich*

Ist Hornbaltt was anderes als __ Hornkraut? wenn ja nehm ich davon auch 2 Kilo


----------



## derschwarzepeter (10. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Hornblatt Plage im Großteich*

Abgesehen davon ...
Das Hornblatt oder-kraut wächst,
weil da Nährstoffe im Wasser sind (egal woher)
und würdest du das komplett entfernen, 
wird die Mutter Natur Wege finden,
diese Ressourcen zu nutzen;
höchstwahrscheinlich
werden´s Algen.

Eine Totalentfernung ist also sicher nicht das Ziel,
aber dass du deine Fische sehen möchtest, versteh ich.
Die Lösung besteht deshalb in TEILWEISEM Beernten,
indem du´s mit einer Art Rechen (eventuell vom Traktor gezogen?) herausziehst
und kompostierst.


----------



## karsten. (11. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Hornblatt Plage im Großteich*

Hallo
Vielleicht so  

oder so 

mfG


----------



## Naturfreund (11. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Hornblatt Plage im Großteich*



Schaffi schrieb:


> Ist Hornbaltt was anderes als __ Hornkraut? wenn ja nehm ich davon auch 2 Kilo



Nein, ist dasselbe, nur ist "rauhes Hornblatt" eine andere Bezeichnung für Hornkraut.

Übrigens kenn ich das Problem mit dem Wucherkraut nur zu gut. Bei mir hört es auch nicht auf zu wachsen, also wenn noch jemand Interesse hat   

Aber es reinigt das Teichwasser wenigstens ungemein, sorgt für gute Versteckmöglichkeiten der Kleintiere und hält Algen fern


----------



## lemanie (11. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Hornblatt Plage im Großteich*



Naturfreund schrieb:


> Bei mir hört es auch nicht auf zu wachsen, also wenn noch jemand Interesse hat



Was würdest du denn für dein Wucherkraut verlangen?

Melanie


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (11. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Hornblatt Plage im Großteich*



Schaffi schrieb:


> Ist Hornbaltt was anderes als __ Hornkraut? wenn ja nehm ich davon auch 2 Kilo



Hornkraut ist genaugenommen schon was anderes als Hornblatt, nur hat der Name Hornkraut anstelle von Hornblatt sich so eingebürgert das es kaum noch zu ändern ist

Hornblatt (Ceratophyllum demersum oder C. submersum) sind die bekannten kosmopolitischen Unterwasserpflanzen

Hornkraut (Cerastium) jedoch sind eigentlich eine Gattung weißblühende Nelkengewächse von normalerweise nährstoffarmen und vor allem trockenen Standorten

Wenn in einem Teichforum von "Hornkraut" die Rede ist weiß aber jeder was gemeint ist

MfG Frank

Anbei ein Foto vom Acker-Hornkraut (Cerastium arvensis)


----------



## derschwarzepeter (11. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Hornblatt Plage im Großteich*



lemanie schrieb:


> Was würdest du denn für dein Wucherkraut verlangen?
> 
> Melanie


Na, wird so ca. 20 ct pro m³ gegen Selbstabholung sein!


----------



## cheese73 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Hornblatt Plage im Großteich*

Hallöchen Zusammen,

ich will ganz sicher keine Komplett-Lösung. Aber wenn ich ein Drittel entferne bin ich schon glücklich 

Beim Abfischen bin ich im moment mit dem Schlauchboot unterwegs inkl. eines großen Zubers als Zwischenlager. Das Problem an sich: mit einem Käscher gehts nicht weils Hornblatt mit Wasser zu schwer ist (der erste Käscher war stabil und hat das Zeitliche schon gesegnet). Also machen wirs im Moment mit der bloßen Hand und ich kann Euch sagen: das Hornblatt wie Spagetti auf der Gabel in der Hand gedreht und schon wirds schwer 

Grüße
Nico


----------



## Naturfreund (11. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Hornblatt Plage im Großteich*



lemanie schrieb:


> Was würdest du denn für dein Wucherkraut verlangen?
> 
> Melanie



Bitte bei Anfragen mir eine private Nachricht schicken, damit dieses Thema dem Themenstarter überlassen bleibt. Hast eine PN, Melanie.


----------



## derschwarzepeter (11. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Hornblatt Plage im Großteich*

Hi Nico,
mein Teich ist zwar nur halb so groß wie deiner,
aber die Frage des Beerntens höherer Pflanzen stellt sich glücklicherweise auch.
(Wenn keine höheren Pflanzen wuchern, wuchern eben niedrigere: Algen!)
Ich muss allerdings kein Hornblatt rausziehen (Mann, aus dem Schauchboot ist das SICHER mühsam!),
sondern __ Rohrkolben, __ Binsen und verschiedenste Submerse (Elodea, Potamogeton, Myriophyllum, ...) abschnippeln.
Das mach ich mit einer gewöhnlichen Sichel (wie die vom Mirakulix, nur nicht aus Gold),
die ich in ein ungefähr 4 m langes 25 x 1 mm -Alurohr gesteckt habe - das ist leicht und steif.
Damit sense ich entweder das Röhricht knapp unter dem Wasserspiegel ab,
oder schneide richtige "Klötze" aus den Submersen-Dickichten.
Da hängen dann bis zu 2 m Durchmesser Pflanzen einigermaßen zusammen
und können mit der Sichel langsam -wie mit einem Enterhaken- dorthin ans Ufer gezogen werden,
wo man´s leicht mit einem Grasrechen rausziehen kann, ohne dass zuviele Schnipsel im Teich übrigbleiben.
Ab in die Schiebetruhe und auf den Kompost damit!

P.S.: Schlauchboot und scharfe Sichel ist aber keine gute Kombination!


----------



## lemanie (11. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Hornblatt Plage im Großteich*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Na, wird so ca. 20 ct pro m³ gegen Selbstabholung sein!



Ich glaube, du wohnst mir etwas zu weit weg! :?

Melanie


----------



## derschwarzepeter (11. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Hornblatt Plage im Großteich*

Lass mich´s anders sagen:
Die WIRKLICH wertvollen Wasserpflanzen, sind die, die wuchern
und weil die deshalb beerntet und entsorgt werden müssen,
gibt´s die in der Regel geschenkt.


----------



## witch127 (11. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Hornblatt Plage im Großteich*

Schade, immer noch kein Bild.... *schnief*


----------



## cheese73 (18. Juli 2011)

*AW:  Hornblatt Plage im Großteich*

Hallo Zusammen,

jaja, Bild folgt 

Und übrigens: bei mir gibts Hornblatt sozusagen gratis... Abgabe im m^3 Maß und selbst "geerntet"....


Grüße
Nico


----------



## ONYX (19. Juli 2011)

*AW: Hornblatt Plage im Großteich*

Wow... scheint ja ein riesen Teich zu sein... äähm... eher ein See 

Bitte Fotos hochladen!! :beten


----------

